# The world is fvcked!



## Sean K (20 January 2010)

The only safe job is back in the Army.

Yes, in a few weeks I head back to being an Officer in the Army.


----------



## Gurgler (20 January 2010)

Wow, which one?

Why this dramatic development? Have your thoughts  been heading in that direction for a while?

Myself I have just taken on a role again as a coordinator in Offshore Ed in China. Currently I'm in Jinan, Shandong province for 3 weeks It's now minus 3 Celsius and snowing!

Hope things work out well for you. Where are you heading?


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2010)

Moving to Sydney, Gurgler. Been on the cards for a year or so. Could have kept investing and trading full time I suppose, but I'm bored. Really missing people contact. My work colleagues consist of avatars on a chat site. Initial 3 year plan and then I'll reassess things. China sounds interesting. I assume you can speak some Mandarin/Cantonese then. Dress warm!


----------



## adobee (21 January 2010)

Australian army ?


----------



## Sean K (21 January 2010)

Yes, Australian Army. I was and are returning as a Major in Medical Corps.


----------



## Miner (22 January 2010)

Congratulatons Kennas
That explains why you went to cash and suddenly modertaro hat is not seen.

Just for education - are you going to Iraq, Afganistan or Pakistan. Wherever, we do not want to miss your posting however. 

Take care and all the best. You have been great and of late I think the postings in ASF are filled up from second grade people like me and few others. Real quality people have for some reasons taken back step. 

Regards


----------



## Miner (22 January 2010)

oops I missed earlier post. You are going to Sydney as a doctor. Good luck. Sometimes I feel Africa is better than Sydney. People in the financial capital are too smart, they honk car even if you are in within legal speed. too many politics but for shares and finance - there is money.

I suppose it is a lively city too and that makes it attractice for most of the people.


----------



## Sean K (22 January 2010)

Hi Miner, part of the reason for going to cash was that I have absolutely no faith in the near future of the stock market. It might continue up for some time with all of the free money being thrown about needing a home, but it's based on minimal fundamentals. There are some individual stocks that will be undervalued on a peer to peer basis, but I think the peers are all overvalued now. I am going to be happy to sit back for the next 3-5 years with a real job and just save money for when the next opportunity eventuates. I will probably be 100% retired by then anyway, but I will wait and see. Oh, I am not a doctor by the way. I tell them where to go, how to put on their uniforms, and how not shoot themselves.


----------



## Sean K (28 February 2010)

Well, maybe I wont be going back to the Army. I had an MRI scan of my back done last week to see how it was going as I had some previous problems, and it is fvcked. Bulging discs, a split in one, arthritis, and something that the doctor described as making my back look like a 60 year olds. So, I've been referred to a surgeon for a recommendation if I can go to war, or not. Was supposed to start my new job on Monday, but have to wait till mid March for final clearance. 

If it's no good, it's back to Peru for me...


----------



## Sean K (2 August 2011)

Well, been back for a while now and Australian life is coming back together. Now, all I want to do is go back to Latin America. LOL. 

Anyway, the world is still fvcked, so no reason to be in the stock market!


----------



## Sean K (6 August 2011)

The world is even more fvcked now. 

Just a bit more because we seemed to have used a lot of our ammunition with not much left in reserve.

I hope for the retirees that we can pull a rabbit out of the hat.

Or, it's war... 

Real war.


----------



## Sean K (8 September 2011)

More signs of the coming disaster with more unrest around the world and particularly the situations in Libya and Syria. Syria is particularly problematic because they actually have some decent military assets perhaps well paid enough to remain loyal to Assad. 

Next on the block may be Iran and if general unrest starts there then Western Asia might be in real trouble. On top of that Turkey (one of the only sane Muslim countries in the world - because they are constitutionally secular thanks to Ataturk) has cut off diplomatic dealings with Israel because they won't apologise for killing the activists trying to illegally enter their sovereign country. 

Now, today I see protests in Italy about austerity measures to cut their debt. Greece almost collapsed in to anarchy for the same reason. And, most worrying to me, is that today New South Welshmen were marching because they were getting hard done by for some reason. At the same time, the government is getting into more and more debt.

Have people no idea about what is going on in the world?

Humans are just so selfish an animal, and hardly moral. 

The only true motivation proves to be survival.


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2011)

Just keeps getting worse and worse. No better. 

So glad I am out of this game for the minute.

Looking forward to being back in it one day..


----------

